
Hacking life: a continuous integration approach - morpheous
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34247629
======
dang
It's against HN's rules to editorialize the titles of stories. Please don't do
that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

